# Vulkan Lives



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Vulkan-Lives-Horus-Heresy-Nick/dp/1849705135/ref=pd_sim_b_2

anyone else know this was coming out?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Your six months late,this was announced at the Black Library weekender last November.
It's about Vulkan and he lives


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Need to get reading the other HH boks as I like a bit of salamander love with a living Vulkin


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1348481


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am still of the opinion that the name of the book is god awful. Really, could not come up with ANYTHING better?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

doelago said:


> i am still of the opinion that the name of the book is god awful. Really, could not come up with anything better?


vulkan's alive!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Man I wish Kyme wasn't a HH author.



Doelago said:


> I am still of the opinion that the name of the book is god awful. Really, could not come up with ANYTHING better?


Both the title and sub-title are shocking. It really defies belief.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Man I wish Kyme wasn't a HH author.
> 
> Both the title and sub-title are shocking. It really defies belief.


Indeed. At least the cover art is cool, well I like it. I don't see this being great though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Zooey72 said:


> anyone else know this was coming out?


According to your own link, the 13th of December.:grin:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Imagine 400 pages of _Promethean Sun_-quality writing

Yeah...not excited about this at all


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

March of Time said:


> vulkan's alive!


Only if Brian Blessed is saying it....


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I am way behind in Heresy talk.... very upset about where the series has been taken. The hardcovers have just made it harder for me to keep updated.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Little bit of news for Heresy fans regarding release schedule. My copy of _Mark of Calth_ arrived today and looking at it's series list has confirmed that _Vulkan Lives_ will be the next HH release as Book 26 of the series.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Is this from a the pre-order on BL website, or one of these advanced reviewer copies you get?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Weirdly excited for this one. Other authors have set the scene, now it's up to Kyme to deliver.

Salamander was 'ite, but Firedrake felt like reading a GW product catalogue at times.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Is this from a the pre-order on BL website, or one of these advanced reviewer copies you get?


I don't get ARCs anymore. Nobody does.

My copy of _Mark of Calth_ has the series list at the front as every other book does. MoC is Book 25. And _Vulkan Lives_ is there as Book 26. Meaning it's next, then after that comes _Unremembered Empire_, which isn't on the list.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

'I don't get ARCs anymore. Nobody does? ' - Why LOTR - WHATS HAPPENED?
My Mark of Calth enchanced ebook does not have a series list at the front as your book does? WTF?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The eBooks never do, the physical copies are the ones with a series list.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I am still of the opinion that the name of the book is god awful. Really, could not come up with ANYTHING better?


It's Nick Kyme what do you expect?

It's a bit better than Firey Fire Things on Fire with Flamey Fire Weapons shooting fire to set things on Firey Burning Flame Doom of Fire and Eternal Burning Fire Burn Death hurt fire pain.

That, or the idea it takes 3 Expeditionary Fleets and 3 Primarchs a huge amount of time to clear a bloody Exodite world.

The idea of Nick Kyme with a pen is an agony to my brain.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Nick Kyme is easily everyone's favourite writer. I'm cringing in excitement for this one. After the high of "Betrayer" we're due a low, right?

I still think Sandy Mitchell is due a Heresy turn. Thoughts?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Good author does not necessarily make good Horus Heresy contribution. I loved Mike Lee's Nagash books and a few other pieces, but _Fallen Angels_ sounds blargh. On the contrary, I loved McNeill's HH work, but his other work struggles to cut above 'okay' if that.

I don't mind the title. As someone mentioned earlier, it's a mantra to the remaining Salamanders. The sub-title is throwaway (like the novella's), but could mean something more. Perhaps Vulkan being in a shit situation. Eh, I dunno.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Nick Kyme is easily everyone's favourite writer. I'm cringing in excitement for this one.


I take it you are being sarcastic?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> I still think Sandy Mitchell is due a Heresy turn. Thoughts?


I'd be all for it, the Cain series is pretty good in my opinion.



mal310 said:


> I take it you are being sarcastic?


Most likely, though that would mean he forgot the orange text.:grin:


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

mal310 said:


> I take it you are being sarcastic?


Yes yes, I'm ashamed to have forgot the orange text. 

I read his Salamander's trilogy over the past few months. It was a struggle, a lot of continuity errors.



darkreever said:


> I'd be all for it, the Cain series is pretty good in my opinion.


I can't really think of any other writers who (in my humble opinion) would do a HH book justice.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Vaz said:


> It's Nick Kyme what do you expect?
> 
> It's a bit better than Firey Fire Things on Fire with Flamey Fire Weapons shooting fire to set things on Firey Burning Flame Doom of Fire and Eternal Burning Fire Burn Death hurt fire pain.
> 
> That, or the idea it takes 3 Expeditionary Fleets and 3 Primarchs a huge amount of time to clear a bloody Exodite world.


I don't like speaking ill of people on forums, but you captured my position perfectly here.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Nick Kyme is easily everyone's favourite writer. I'm cringing in excitement for this one. After the high of "Betrayer" we're due a low, right?
> 
> I still think Sandy Mitchell is due a Heresy turn. Thoughts?


As I liked the "Salamander" by Kyme, I am hopeful that I will like "Vulkan Lives"

But YES Sandy Mitchell and William King both need to be the next ones in the Heresy.

Though I am also looking forward to David Annandale's first novel, assuming he does write one for the HH


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone have any update if the hardcover for this would be out in July? Would love it for my five hour trip to Iceland...


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

It seems as though the book is available now at events - I believe it was on sale at BL Live Dublin, and is available through author signings soonish (this weekend). Based on that, I would not be surprised to see it on pre-order very soon, certainly at some point in July.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, it was at the Dublin event, and along with the SW graphic novel was the only thing I was tempted to buy, but I'm an ebook convert now, so will wait for that. I think Sept was mentioned for release, but not too sure.

As an aside, anyone else notice that the "coming soon" section on the BL site no longer goes beyond a month or two, when it used to go out to nearly a year in advance?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Yep, it's been that way for a while for the Horus Heresy stuff. I don't know for sure, but I think it's to tie in with standard publishing practices.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, i got mine at Dublin. I will not give you spoilers, but.... 


It is better then Promethean sun - action scenes are more logical and fewer, better written, there are no Space dinosaurs :biggrin:, Vulkan has a better description then at PS and ..... thats it. 
Good things ends here - everything else is Nick Kyme - bolter porn, fairy tales, stupid visions and story, the choices Curze and Vulkan made - they are like Doctor evil and Bond. 
If you like Salamanders trilogy and if by some miracle (like you are a kid - who love dinosaurs) Promethean Sun, when you will definitely love this novel. Everyone else do not even touch this - better read a plot synopsis at lexicanum


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> Okay, i got mine at Dublin. I will not give you spoilers, but....
> 
> 
> It is better then Promethean sun - action scenes are more logical and fewer, better written, there are no Space dinosaurs :biggrin:, Vulkan has a better description then at PS and ..... thats it.
> ...


Oh dear, that does not bode well but its hardly surprising. I’ll reserve judgement until I’ve read it but I’m not optimistic. On the other hand I’m very much looking forward to the White Scars novel by Chris Wraight. For me Black Library has three outstanding authors, Abnett, Wraight and Demski-Bowden. I’m on a mission to read all their published Black Library work.

On a side note, I do like your titbits of knowledge and appreciate that you now use spoiler tags as that way everybody can stay happy! Have you heard anything about Swallows upcoming Death Guard novel?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

mal310 said:


> Oh dear, that does not bode well but its hardly surprising.


I was going to say the same thing when I read that. While I loved his tie in short Fires of War and enjoyed Salamander, everything else just seemed dull, bad, or horribly over the top (kind of like The Chapters Due which I am currently slogging through; 1-2 torpedoes salvos from a destroyer crippling a battlebarge?)



mal310 said:


> On the other hand I’m very much looking forward to the White Scars novel by Chris Wraight.


Personally I find Wraight to be hit or miss. Battle for the Fang and Sword of Justice were good, but Sword of Vengeance felt like a chore (and many decry Blood of Asaheim though I'll reserve judgment until I've read the book myself.)



mal310 said:


> For me Black Library has three outstanding authors, Abnett, Wraight and Demski-Bowden.


Personally I'm a big fan of most of Swallow's work (barring the first two Blood Angel books and Fear to Tread) in addition to Sandy Mitchel, Lee Lightner and Nathan Long. People can say what they want about the last two in regards to the Ragnar and Gotrek and Felix books, but I find them to be more enjoyable than King.



mal310 said:


> Have you heard anything about Swallows upcoming Death Guard novel?


Hopefully it will be more like Flight than Fear is all I can really say.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> Okay, i got mine at Dublin. I will not give you spoilers, but....
> 
> 
> It is better then Promethean sun - action scenes are more logical and fewer, better written, there are no Space dinosaurs :biggrin:, Vulkan has a better description then at PS and ..... thats it.
> ...


Sigh. Can't say I'm surprised at all, but there's always that part of me that hopes Kyme might just write something good for once, the same part of me also hopes I might win the lottery though, or become immortal, or hopes for the start of the zombie apocalypse or get a chance to bump into Pierce Morgan and murder the cunt.

Having said that, I'll still need to buy it just to keep the collection complete.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> Have you heard anything about Swallows upcoming Death Guard novel?




It would be about Mortarions memories for Barbarus (1/3 of the book), his desicions about Heresy and Betrayal, Garro would be mentioned. And it will end with probability of their doomed trip to Terra


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> But YES Sandy Mitchell and William King both need to be the next ones in the Heresy.


Not too sure they'd be bothered themselves. Mitchell seems happy enough churning out Cain books. If he had aspirations to write something else I'd say he'd have been given the opportunity a long time ago. King has kind of pigeon holed himself as well. 




Anakwanar said:


> It would be about Mortarions memories for Barbarus (1/3 of the book), his desicions about Heresy and Betrayal, Garro would be mentioned. And it will end with probability of their doomed trip to Terra


Are you just speculating, or do you have some source for this? 

Having listened to the authors at the Dublin event I'm not feeling that there will be a huge amount of background stuff. They really gave the impression that momentum was now carrying the story arc forward and there wouldn't be a lot of looking backwards any more. 

That said, considering what we know is coming soon, Mortarion is really the only primarch we really haven't seen from the inside yet, so to speak, and seeing his reasons for betrayal from his perspective would be cool.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Personally I'm a big fan of most of Swallow's work (barring the first two Blood Angel books and Fear to Tread) in addition to Sandy Mitchel, Lee Lightner and Nathan Long. People can say what they want about the last two in regards to the Ragnar and Gotrek and Felix books, but I find them to be more enjoyable than King.


I find Swallow to be really hit and miss to be honest, even within the same novel! I thought Fear To Tread had some great parts as well as some shockingly poor parts (transformers anyone!) I really think he could have and should have ramped up the horror to the max in that book. I really enjoyed Nemises as well, don't understand some of the hate that book gets. 






Anakwanar said:


> It would be about Mortarions memories for Barbarus (1/3 of the book), his desicions about Heresy and Betrayal, Garro would be mentioned. And it will end with probability of their doomed trip to Terra


I very much like the sound of this, I can't understand the constant moaning by some about the series not moving forward when it clearly is. We don't know the reasons for Mortarions betrayal and so I'd love to see this covered. 

Maybe as well he can ramp up the horror for that trip to Terra. Its a great opportunity for it! 

I'd like a Black Library book to really try and convey the horror of the setting and this is unfortunately rarely achieved I feel.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mal310 said:


> I'd like a Black Library book to really try and convey the horror of the setting and this is unfortunately rarely achieved I feel.


Abnett for me is the only one able to capture what the horror of Chaos should truly like. He hasn't really had to do much in the HH books, but in the GG books he really strikes a chord when describing the various aspects of Chaos that the Ghosts have encountered. Unfortunately no other BL author has managed anything similar without drifting into the realm of the cartoonish.

As you said, Swallow should have really amped it up in FtT, it being the first novel to almost fully revolve around demonic themes. Unfortunately he blew that chance. The fall of the DG to Nurgle is another shot at it, but despite the fact that FotE is one of my favourite HH novels, I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Personally I find Wraight to be hit or miss. Battle for the Fang and Sword of Justice were good, but Sword of Vengeance felt like a chore (and many decry Blood of Asaheim though I'll reserve judgment until I've read the book myself.)


In my opinion he's more much more hit than miss. 

Brotherhood of the Storm is one of the Black Library's best legion-building entries, up there with Legion and Prospero Burns. I'm a WS fan, either an AL fan nor a SW fan, but I can appreciate that all three of these works set up their respective legions very nicely. 

Wrath of Iron is very good considering that the Iron Hands are a hard chapter to write about. Their bleak outlook, obsession with bionics, extreme inhumanity make them very hard to root for. Yet Wraight does quite a good job of allowing the reader to understand why the Iron Hands have such a harsh, almost monstrous attitude. Talos's Night Lords are the likeable traitors. The Iron hands are the unlikeable loyalists. 

If you're cool with brutal protagonists, you'll probably enjoy Wrath of Iron as it provides an interesting character study of the Iron Hands and the story itself is quite engaging. One of the non-Astartes characters is also especially memorable: a loyalist assassin whose behaviour really makes it clear that by modern day standards, many 40K "good guys" would be considered totally evil. On top of that, the final battle was pure bada$$. 



mal310 said:


> For me Black Library has three outstanding authors, Abnett, Wraight and Demski-Bowden.


Agreed. I've heard criticisms of Blood of Asaheim but they mostly centre around the novel's divergence from codex company structure. I honestly don't mind if a novel doesn't strictly follow codex if it offers an excellent, well-written story.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That said, considering what we know is coming soon, Mortarion is really the only primarch we really haven't seen from the inside yet, so to speak, and seeing his reasons for betrayal from his perspective would be cool.


Hopefully, the WS novel goes into the Khan's motivations and the background of the WS. It's almost a guarantee though considering we know absolutely nothing about them.

Besides Mortarion, I'm actually hoping for a novel to flesh out Dorn and the IG a bit. We've had bits and pieces, mainly from novellas, but it would still be nice to have a book about their background and culture. It'll also be helpful to show a different side of Dorn...he's been shown as pretty one-dimensional so far.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Okay, i got mine at Dublin. I will not give you spoilers, but....
> 
> 
> It is better then Promethean sun - action scenes are more logical and fewer, better written, there are no Space dinosaurs :biggrin:, Vulkan has a better description then at PS and ..... thats it.
> ...


I'll reserve my judgement until I read it for myself. I've liked Nick Kyme's past work and I think i'll like _Vulkan Lives_, I may not, but i'll wait until i'm reading the book until I decide to believe or disbelieve you.



Anakwanar said:


> It would be about Mortarions memories for Barbarus (1/3 of the book), his desicions about Heresy and Betrayal, Garro would be mentioned. And it will end with probability of their doomed trip to Terra


Unless an author has told you that, Swallow himself, then that's speculation but I hope you're right. Konrad Curze and Mortarion had the most interesting childhoods of all the Primarchs, we've seen some of Curze's and now we can see some of Mortarion's. And if anyone here has read _Betrayal_ by Forge World, specifically the section on the Death Guard, they will know what i'm talking about when I say Mortarion's childhood is one of the coolest of all the Primarchs, second to Curze's imo.


LotN


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I tell you who would do the Death Guard and Mortarion justice......*Rob Sanders*, just read his short 'Distant Echos of Old Night' and you will understand completely that Rob is the man for the job. In fact Robs work in the Heresy has produced top tier work everytime, and I cannot wait to find out what he is working on next within the Horus Horus Heresy.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Give Sanders a novel indeed.

I'm looking forwards to _Vulkan Lives_ and how I'll slot it into my ultimate Heresy reread list (I'm already speculating on that now), but things like Ferrus scratching at his neck from an unexplainable rash in _Feat of Iron_ really isn't my thing. It's up there with the big galaxy-shaking revelation McGuffin in _The Outcast Dead_.

I don't see why Swallow couldn't do Mortarion's transcension by the Grandfather. I'd prefer that to the original canon - which states something a little less Nuceria-raining-blood or sacrifice-of-crone-world-souls.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay too many questions and i have a job to do, but i will try to answer them. So:



> Personally I find Wraight to be hit or miss. Battle for the Fang and Sword of Justice were good, but Sword of Vengeance felt like a chore


. 
My points too, but i will definitely give Wraight a try for awesome battle for Chondax, hope it would be awesome 


> Personally I'm a big fan of most of Swallow's work


Iam not soo much, after the awful Fear to Thread. We will see if he coul do another Flight of Eisenshtein with his DG novel - but i really hope he would. Given the ideas BL plans to send their.


> Are you just speculating, or do you have some source for this?


No, it was mentioned at BLW and BL live in March and in private conv. by some authors. They said that they will stop doing novels about the Legions background and fluuf, its long time past that, but


Swallow plan to do DG Legion fluff as a memory of some legion officers and Mortarion himself and it will cover 1/3 of the book. Barbarus and Morty childhood will be mentioned profoundly - due to the fact that we still havent seen that. It would not be a Legion novel - where would be a story driven plot and major battle for system, which he hasnt anounced. But he plans to finish the novel on the note - with Mortarion giving the order to jump to Terra. And yes - they are planning to show the Mortys reasons for betrayal. At last. 




> Hopefully, the WS novel goes into the Khan's motivations and the background of the WS. It's almost a guarantee though considering we know absolutely nothing about them.


It will - you will see next March.

To LOTN


> I'll reserve my judgement until I read it for myself.


I understands you completely. Iam too has given a chance for Kyme, just on the fact, that i dont want to skip any HH stuff. The reality is that after the cool Betrayer - i havent seen a decent HH this year. Mark of Calth was bad, Imperial Truth was bad, and now Vulkan lives. To be honest - it is not a bad novel (by the Kyme standarts) - and definitely much better, then Prom. Sun, Salamanders bolter porn, but to say bluntly - 

the story has its twist - but in reality it doesnt move the story big way to any direction. Some desicions made are very stupid. Seems he left everything for Abnett to tie in in Unremembered empire. And in Dan i believe. Even when iam tired of Ultrasmurfs - too much stuff about them to date in HH. And they getting another prominent time in UE. 




> Konrad Curze and Mortarion had the most interesting childhoods of all the Primarchs, we've seen some of Curze's and now we can see some of Mortarion's. And if anyone here has read Betrayal by Forge World ...




Conrad has a little =) mentioning in Vulkan Lives, and some old memories resurfaced. But the biggest slice of his childhood you already read in the Prince of Crows. Where would be nothing more about it. Mortarion childhood will be mentioned, but not in the big way at the next DG James Swallow novel. 



> I tell you who would do the Death Guard and Mortarion justice......Rob Sanders,


I concur - best DG from James Swallow was in the FOTE, but Robs DG in the 'Distant Echos of Old Night' was cool, even if at points to blunt. But thats exactly as i mentioned this Legion.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Okay too many questions and i have a job to do, but i will try to answer them. So:


I believe that everything here was a statement, not a question directed to you.



Anakwanar said:


> Even when I am tired of Ultrasmurfs - too much stuff about them to date in HH. And they getting another prominent time in TUE.


Well deal with it. The Ultramarines were a prominent force in the Heresy and practically led the Scouring, so we'll be seeing much more of them. There's a list of reasons light-years long as to why they are so renowned by the 41st millennium.


LotN


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

LOTN, I know there's some precedent that influenced your reply, but speaking simply as an uninvolved observer...I'd say take a step back, man. There's no need for that. 

I'm saying this only because your above post is in striking contrast to your typical ones, which are always at the very least sociable, polite and friendly. I'm not a mod, and I'm certainly not telling you how to act, though!

***

All that having been said, I'd really like to see something resembling a straight-up account of what the authors said re: "Legion novels". Per an earlier post, there was probably ONE Horus Heresy novel that qualified as a book written for the sake of writing about a Legion ('Descent of Angels'). Virtually every other novel that's been written for this series _may have featured only one Legion_ (or, at any rate, one more so than any other), but still focused primarily on advancing the storyline.

As such, I have a hard time getting what the authors were saying when they mentioned not doing "Legion novels". If they mean that the story has gotten to the point where almost every novel will feature two Legions fighting one another or multiple Legions being given a large part (per 'The Unremembered Empire'), that's fine. But it's not as if the series was predominately about one Legion and nothing else.

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> LOTN, I know there's some precedent that influenced your reply, but speaking simply as an uninvolved observer...I'd say take a step back, man. There's no need for that.
> 
> I'm saying this only because your above post is in striking contrast to your typical ones, which are always at the very least sociable, polite and friendly. I'm not a mod, and I'm certainly not telling you how to act, though!
> 
> ...


That's the problem with type, and the reason that I don't do text messages, it doesn't carry tone. I wasn't being harsh, I was just saying that the statements Anakwanar thought were questions addressed to him were just statements, and that even if he is tired of the Ultramarines there's still lots more of them to come in the Heresy. And the Scouring?? They'll probably be in every book, they were everywhere then.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Okay, i got mine at Dublin. I will not give you spoilers, but....
> 
> 
> It is better then Promethean sun - action scenes are more logical and fewer, better written, there are no Space dinosaurs :biggrin:, Vulkan has a better description then at PS and ..... thats it.
> ...


Not surprising at all. It baffles me how Kyme has managed to wangle his way onto the HH team. I guess its who you know not what you know... :laugh:

Looks like the Salamanders didn't just get butchered on the sands of Isstvan V....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> even if he is tired of the Ultramarines there's still lots more of them to come in the Heresy.


I don't think they'll have much more input in the series. Abnett admitted he was surprised they got a second book, never mind a 3rd. I think _Unremembered Empire_ will be the extent of it for them until the Scouring.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> That's the problem with type, and the reason that I don't do text messages, it doesn't carry tone. I wasn't being harsh, I was just saying that the statements Anakwanar thought were questions addressed to him were just statements, and that even if he is tired of the Ultramarines there's still lots more of them to come in the Heresy. And the Scouring?? They'll probably be in every book, they were everywhere then.
> 
> 
> LotN


I agree with Phoebus, anakthingy stopped being a cunt and is all kumbaya now, LOTN bee-have,


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

piemelke said:


> I agree with Phoebus, anakthingy stopped being a cunt and is all kumbaya now, LOTN bee-have,


We don't need this kind of abuse on Heresy Online. Piemelke if you want to write such offensive rubbish go elsewhere such as Youtube. I can understand people being annoyed with spoilers being written without tags, however Anakwaner addressed this straight away when asked. He has done absolutely nothing to warrant being referred to in those terms.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Did anyone pick this up from the BL event in Dublin - please tell us it's readable!? 

Agree with the poster who mentioned Rob Sanders for a HH novel. I've mentioned this elsewhere, but would be keen to see Sandy Mitchell get a crack... why not William King also?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Anakwaner is the same guy who bubbled that Abnett ''pisses on fluff'' and asked Vaz to step up at a BL Weekender. True spoilers or no, this guy has a serious lack of credibility to what he says.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Would be keen to see Sandy Mitchell get a crack...


Maybe.



Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> why not William King also?


Read his latest books, that's why not.


LotN


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Any chance of a full spoiler review, spoil my soul!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't think the first Macharius book was bad by any means. Did I expect more from them? Sure. The bar was pretty high, though - it's the 40k version of Alexander the Great in his greatest campaign ever.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I always found William King's stuff to be rather simplistic...fun enough to read but lacking a bit of depth...

I enjoyed the Gotrek and Felix books but they're the literary equivalent of entertaining B-movies.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

bobss - what have i done to you? You do not like Gaunt Ghosts - do you? 'Anakwaner' - sad. 
Question personally for you


> this guy has a serious lack of credibility to what he says.


 - based on what? Its yours personal opinion, i could say the same about you. 


> the same guy who bubbled that Abnett ''pisses on fluff'' and asked Vaz to step up at a BL Weekender.


 - Dan said himself, that sometimes he sacrificed some portion of fluff to make a story better. I do not said - that its a bad thing.
- Yes i asked Vaz and will see him this November 2nd at BLW - your point?
I dont want to be rude - but you are starting first. 

To LOTN


> Read his latest books, that's why not.


Fully agree with you. Fist of Demetrius is much much worse, then Angel of Fire. 

Monty


> I enjoyed the Gotrek and Felix books but they're the literary equivalent of entertaining B-movies.


 Thats why i loved them - they were really fun to read. Still waiting for Nathan Long to return 



> Any chance of a full spoiler review, spoil my soul!


Iam trying to write a spoiler review - but due to the absence of time (this 2 weeks i work a 20 hours shifts), i cant say when i will complete it.
All time, i have is 10-15 minutes to write some answers and due to my schedule i could be back again not earlier when in 10 days. So good luck everyone. Have a good working time and cool weekends.


----------

